# More questions – Violin, Viola



## WalterJ

I was a guitarist but I am now, for some reason I can’t exactly figure out, wanting to learn the Violin or possibly the Viola. 

I went to see Liang Zhu a few months back and ever since I have felt this way. I am not all that young so I have my concerns but I will deal with that if need be, age means nothing as far as I am concerned if I really want to learn. 

But I am getting off track my question is how much should a good violin or viola cost me?

I am not really sure at this point if it is something I really want to pursue or just a passing fancy passed on my enjoyment of Liang Zhu so I am not quite ready to spend more than $200 (US) but I would prefer to stay around $100 (US) but I am not sure that would buy an instrument that was really worth the money. 

Also I have another question that I have posted in another area on the forum but I will ask here as well.

Coming form guitar and being use to frets as guides to were to put my fingers, how on earth do you know were to put your fingers on a violin or viola to get the right note? I have to admit looking at either and thinking about that is making me a bit nervous.

Thanks
WalterJ


----------



## david johnson

http://www.giardinelli.com/product/Bellafina-Model-50-Violin-Outfit?sku=471000

$200


----------



## World Violist

The first several instruments I had were rentals, but that's just me.

With the fret deal, I had little pieces of tape on the fingerboard where my fingers should come down, but once you get a good hand position and keep it good, it's just natural to be perfectly in tune. Once again, that's only my experience, whether or not that's worth anything.


----------



## WalterJ

Thanks

I was thinking of looking into rentals first, I just have to find out where to rent one,

I am likely making more out of the fingering than I should it is just my guitar tendencies looking at it and thinking "there are no frets" "Where the heck do I put my fingers!!!"


----------



## marval

Did they also rent out Violins and Violas?


Margaret


----------



## handlebar

Renting is a great idea. I did that with my violin and cello both. Eventually I purchased a good violin and am happy i tried it by renting. It gave me an idea as to whether i wanted to continue.

Jim


----------

